# where to buy yeast?



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am trying DIY CO2. What store sells yeast?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Any supermarket will have it with the baking ingredients. You can buy little packets or small jars. It's cheaper at bulk food stores, but be sure to get baking yeast (liitle granules) there and not the powdered or flaked yeast which isn't alive.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

or bulk food stores. 

Keep it refrigerated in a jar for longer life.


----------



## ns2h (Oct 31, 2010)

Loblaws is the place I purchased the yeast


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to all. Bought at Loblaws. Only one available is a three pack for $2.49. Each pack contains 8 grams.

If works well, I will definitely get larger quantity like a jar. Anyone know where to get yeast in a jar?

By the way, recipes on the Internet suggest two cups of sugar (for 2L pop bottle) with lukewarm water. How large is the cup, and how many degrees is lukewarm?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

24 grams will last a long time. I'm still using the first pack I bought last summer and its not even half empty yet. Just zip-lock and put it into the fridge to extend the life. 

You can estimate most of the amounts if you don't have measuring cups. If you are using a 2L pop bottle, fill the bottle to with about 1.5in of sugar from the bottom and that will be around 2 cups+. Lukewarm is subjective so just add water where you can feel any heat.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

A cup is a standard measurement in baking and kitchen areas. A measuring cup measures cups.

I bought a jar of yeast at my local corner store for $3.49 a year ago and it is still half full. Good buy in my opinion.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

A cup is 8 fluid ounces or about 225ml. You can get measuring cups at a dollar store.

Don't worry too much about how warm is lukewarm -- bath water temp is about right, and it will soon cool to room temp anyway. Just don't use very hot water or you may kill the yeast.

Btw, back in ancient times (a few generations ago), everybody maintained their own yeast culture instead of buying yeast. You should be able to start a new bottle using some of the contents of the current one as starter.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

bae said:


> A cup is 8 fluid ounces or about 225ml. You can get measuring cups at a dollar store.
> 
> Don't worry too much about how warm is lukewarm -- bath water temp is about right, and it will soon cool to room temp anyway. Just don't use very hot water or you may kill the yeast.
> 
> Btw, back in ancient times (a few generations ago), everybody maintained their own yeast culture instead of buying yeast. *You should be able to start a new bottle using some of the contents of the current one as starter*.


I was wondering about the same. As long as there is live yeast and new sugar, CO2 production should continue.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

max88 said:


> I was wondering about the same. As long as there is live yeast and new sugar, CO2 production should continue.


Almost. Yeast also produces alcohol as a waste product which will eventually poison it, so you have to replace the water too. And the dead yeast (sludge on the bottom) shouldn't get too deep either. Btw, that sludge is extremely high in protein and vitamins, so you can feed it to your white worm culture or whatever.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, much like nitrate in cycled tank, water change keep it at a low level safe for fish, and substrate vacuum takes care of fish poo. In CO2's case, use a fresh bottle of sugar with small amount of liquid content from aged bottle to keep alcohol level low. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## max88 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone (including those on other forums/sites), my DIY CO2 is up and running at half speed with an air stone. The next thing I am putting on is a proper diffuser which has been ordered from ebay.


----------



## millermin (Jan 12, 2010)

look at my co2 system. i used this unit one year very well.


----------

